# Beards



## Brill (Nov 19, 2011)

For those of you like me who need some help growing a beard so the Pashtuns don't try to buy you from your Team commander:

http://beardbeanie.com/products.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2011)

That is AWESOME. I was wondering how "beards" belonged in kit/gear before I opened the thread...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 19, 2011)

I might get one for ice fishing.  lol


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!  I know a bunch of guys who's beards grow in Joe Dirt style so I will make sure to send this on to them.  This is just great.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear they come in shag.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice crossthread


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2011)

That particular new style though not seen on the site is called "the douchebag asshat".


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder if the make any ball hair replacement kits for them young guys who think it's cool to shave down there?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh you old fellas just don't understand the advantages...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure you can buy Muffbeanies, for all those ladies who get cold down there! :-"


----------



## x SF med (Dec 8, 2011)

Headshot said:


> That particular new style though not seen on the site is called "the douchebag asshat".


 
wrong again....  the correct style is "doucebag asshat poser of the first degree awaiting his demise at the hand of a fed up combat vet"


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 8, 2011)

My beard is cooler than those.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 9, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> I wonder if the make any ball hair replacement kits for them young guys who think it's cool to shave down there?


That would be called a merkin.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 9, 2011)

lindy said:


> For those of you like me who need some help growing a beard so the Pashtuns don't try to buy you from your Team commander:
> 
> http://beardbeanie.com/products.html


 

That could be used as a disguise albeit from a far distance.. :-"


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 9, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> My beard is cooler than those.


 
PICS!!:-"


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 9, 2011)

Why would you want to have ginger coloured beardbeanie? :-"


----------



## dknob (Dec 9, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> I wonder if the make any ball hair replacement kits for them young guys who think it's cool to shave down there?



we dont think its cool to shave down there.
But the hot 22 year old piece of ass does.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a question for you guys that deal with this sort of stuff:  What do you do with the guy on the team that just can't grow a beard for the life of him?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2012)

Other than make fun of the poor bastard, this could be a solution...


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 11, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Here's a question for you guys that deal with this sort of stuff:  What do you do with the guy on the team that just can't grow a beard for the life of him?



Nothing!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Nothing!


 
Or... sell them to the local Pashtun tribal leader...


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 11, 2012)

We used these as a nice little joke... If you haven't seen it before, I introduce you to the Beard Beanie!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> We used these as a nice little joke... If you haven't seen it before, I introduce you to the Beard Beanie!


 
Somehow, you missed post #1... love ya, mean it, wiener licker, aka The Troll...


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 11, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Somehow, you missed post #1... love ya, mean it, wiener licker, aka The Troll...


Haha I knew I'd seen this posted up here before!  I feel like a complete idiot again, I think I'm no longer allowed to visit this site with alcohol in my system...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Haha I knew I'd seen this posted up here before! I feel like a complete idiot again, I think I'm no longer allowed to visit this site with alcohol in my system...


 
Must be Shiner, Pearl or Lone Star....  any one of them kills brain cells very effectively...  experience, y'know....


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 11, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Must be Shiner, Pearl or Lone Star.... any one of them kills brain cells very effectively... experience, y'know....


A mix of Shiner and Killion's Red.  :)


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 11, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Haha I knew I'd seen this posted up here before! I feel like a complete idiot again, I think I'm no longer allowed to visit this site with alcohol in my system...


 
You mean without, I think.


----------

